
Scoop: Apple delays iOS features to focus on reliability, performance – Axios - rbanffy
https://www.axios.com/scoop-apple-delays-ios-features-to-focus-on-reliability-performance-1517278421-d7722a3b-402e-4804-8f24-719154bf2a8e.html?utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=twsocialshare&utm_campaign=organic
======
IcePenguino
I personally think MacOS needs more love in the stability department than iOS,
though.

